# Wanna start playing bass.



## StratoJazz (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys, i was wondering if anyone had recommendations for a cheap but good bass guitar and a cheap but good bass amp. So far i've looked at the SX basses on Rondo, but i'm clueless about a particular bass amp except for something by ampeg.

I don't really want to play metal, i'm looking at something that would be good for jazz, blues, rock, etc.

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 2, 2011)

Buy Rogue LX406 Pro 6-String Bass | 6+ String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend

and

Acoustic B200 200W 1x15 Bass Combo and more Bass Amplifiers at GuitarCenter.com.

You can find that combo used for $199.99 all day on used sites.  

I own that bass, and my friend owns that bass and that combo. You cannot go wrong.


----------



## deevit (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't really think that six string is the way to go here...

What is your budget?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 2, 2011)

deevit said:


> I don't really think that six string is the way to go here...


I see absolutely no reason why not. 
Care to elaborate?


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 2, 2011)

You can get a Carvin bolt on bass for <1000$, they are quite excellent basses (Carvins). I know I love mine.


----------



## deevit (Apr 2, 2011)

Because he wants to start out, playing rock, blues and jazz. That sounds like a good ol' Jazz or Precision bass to me. 

I don't say you can't do that on a six (I did that for years  ) but I just feel that it's not the most 'logical' choice here. 

But what I'd like to know, before making comments like this; the budget, as I mentioned before, what bands do you like, and what do you want to do with the amp (just for practising at home, or in a (loud) band).


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 2, 2011)

deevit said:


> Because he wants to start out, playing rock, blues and jazz. That sounds like a good ol' Jazz or Precision bass to me.
> 
> I don't say you can't do that on a six (I did that for years  ) but I just feel that it's not the most 'logical' choice here.
> 
> But what I'd like to know, before making comments like this; the budget, as I mentioned before, what bands do you like, and what do you want to do with the amp (just for practising at home, or in a (loud) band).


 
I was waiting to flame you for saying 6's were only for metal. 

I saw cheap, and I went for the most affordable, and yet still awesome bass gear I knew of. If his budget is high enough for a P-bass, then yes OP: Do that.


----------



## StratoJazz (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm already an experienced guitar player, i just don't play bass like a bass player does. If you know what i mean.

I'm looking for a solid body bass, maybe Fenderish (J-bass) along with a good bass amp. I'd say my budget would be anywhere between $300-500 dollars.

I'd obviously want a combo, and gear that is going to sound good for the money. I don't really want any Line 6 bullshit, i've got a ton of pedals already.

So do you all recommend Acoustic amps(brand as well as an amp type) or just a standard solid state bass amp. Ampeg? or what?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 2, 2011)

StratoJazz said:


> So do you all recommend Acoustic amps(brand as well as an amp type) or just a standard solid state bass amp. Ampeg? or what?



That Acoustic combo IS solid state, and don't get an 'acoustic' amp, get a bass amp, of which that combo is a good choice. 

I don't have much experience with other, not high-end bass combos, but I can say from experience that th2 B200 combo sounds great and is a good value for the money.


----------



## deevit (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd say, buy used, in my eyes always better when on a budget. For the amp; what do you want to do with it? Play in a band or just practice at home? Big difference...

@ highlordmugfug; I hate flaming.  And although I don't own one anymore, I really love sixers! Sometimes I really miss the Pedulla six string I used to own...  Cheers man!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 2, 2011)

300-500 , Get a MIM fender Jazz (useD), seriously they are pretty solid and the fretwork is usually good in my experience. They play well. I had to play one for a while before I got my carvin (borrowed) and it did me well.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 2, 2011)

Seconded on the MIM J-Bass. I have an MIM J-bass 5, and it's been good to me.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Apr 3, 2011)

Go with what highlordmugfug (  that username is win) gave to you. Those acoustic brand bass amps are really great for the money. And a small 1x15 combo is perfect for just starting IMO. Both that bass and that amp should fit within your budget of 300-500. If 6ers aren't your thing, I suggest a 4 or 5 string SX or Douglas. Both brands make excellent starter basses. I just got myself a Douglas 5 string. They always seem to have a great selection, too. If you aren't comfortable with a 34" scale bass yet, either, SX has some pretty good short scale basses as well. P and J. I'd say go with jazz though. They're very versatile.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 3, 2011)

What guitar amps do you have?
I ask because if you have a good head with a really good clean channel you can simply buy a bas cab like a 1-15 and spend more on the guitar.

This will buy you some time to save up for a better amp, if your a gear guy you know you will be upgrading right!

Another decent and cheap head is the Hartke, some hate them but those who have them really like them. I have an older 2500 or 200 watt head that works great and I have seen it on sale for $150 and even cheaper used.

Combos are great but i would go head cab.
I also agree with the Rondo guitars with a set up and fresh strings.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 3, 2011)

dude. What you need to think about is you want a bass that you won't put much money in and won't lose much money on, yet something you won't have to upgrade when you want to move up. I would go to Guitar Center or something and play a Squier Vintage Modified Jazz or precision. The bottome line is that the two standards in bass playing are a Precision and a Jazz bass. They might not be the most crazy versatile tone factories, but either can be used in ANY type of music. The VM series are phenomenal basses, and they normally sell for around $200-250 used, not bad for $300 new. I tour(ed) with Lyric street/DMG/Lost Highway artists and the airline lost my two basses when I had to check them. I went to a guitar center and bought a Black with maple board/white blocks jazz and a natural with black blocks/maple board jazz. Put a pair of Lollars in the black one in a hotel room. I used them for two shows in front of around 30k combined. These basses held up very well. Even stock they sound great. don't buy SX, rogue, or anything cheaper, you will never enjoy it, just junk. buy a VM series and a used old peavey amp with a black widow in it. You will be much happier.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bevo said:


> *What guitar amps do you have?
> I ask because if you have a good head with a really good clean channel you can simply buy a bas cab like a 1-15 and spend more on the guitar.
> 
> This will buy you some time to save up for a better amp, if your a gear guy you know you will be upgrading right!*
> ...



Interesting idea. you might clip the preamp, but I like the thought!

I hate Hartke, I hate them so much. 

Rondo guitars are the absolute EPITOME of mass-produced chinese shit. There is not a single thing I like about any of those basses or guitars. SOme of the Agile ones are ok I guess, but I certainly think the SX basses are garbage. And overpriced.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 3, 2011)

engage757 said:


> Interesting idea. you might clip the preamp, but I like the thought!
> 
> I hate Hartke, I hate them so much.
> 
> Rondo guitars are the absolute EPITOME of mass-produced chinese shit. There is not a single thing I like about any of those basses or guitars. SOme of the Agile ones are ok I guess, but I certainly think the SX basses are garbage. And overpriced.



Really? A good setup and new strings, and you can often get a $130 SX to play and sound as good as a $499 MIM Fender. With the VM/CV Squiers (which are awesome) it's just as much of a crapshoot; you might get fret ends forcing binding off the sides of the necks and off-center pickups, or you might get a great little axe.

My favorite budget basses are used Ibanez SR505s and Schecter C-4s or Stiletto Customs, which can often be found for under $300 and are absolutely solid assuming they haven't been abused. Better QC all round.

Also, Hartke does some incredible affordable rigs these days. Not Class D, not neodymium, but loud, clear, and affordable. I found the HyDrive cabs and combos and the LH500/LH1000 amps to be fantastic value for money.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 3, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Really? A good setup and new strings, and you can often get a $130 SX to play and sound as good as a $499 MIM Fender. With the VM/CV Squiers (which are awesome) it's just as much of a crapshoot; you might get fret ends forcing binding off the sides of the necks and off-center pickups, or you might get a great little axe.
> 
> My favorite budget basses are used Ibanez SR505s and Schecter C-4s or Stiletto Customs, which can often be found for under $300 and are absolutely solid assuming they haven't been abused. Better QC all round.
> 
> Also, Hartke does some incredible affordable rigs these days. Not Class D, not neodymium, but loud, clear, and affordable. I found the HyDrive cabs and combos and the LH500/LH1000 amps to be fantastic value for money.



The electronics sound uber-flat to me and the hardware is junky. I just think the old adage, you get what you pay for comes to mind. Agree I have seen the bad fret ends with Squiers too, but I would be more inclined to go with one of them. Just my opinion.

Not a Schecter guy, but they are alright. I agree on the Sr505. one of the best budget fivers. If it were me though, at that point I would get a G&L L2500/2000 or a Lakland 55/44-01 series. just different views. 

I hate hartke, i turned down endorsement from them, when they were trying to push them heavy. I like GK/Ampeg/Aguilar/Markbass. even with out an endorsement. But hey, Victor Wooten plays them, so some of them must work pretty well right?  I just think if you are a newb, you should buy yourself an old Peavey 15" Black Widow Combo and roll with that. Like a TNT or something similar. Bombproof, good all around sound and can be had very inexpensively used.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 3, 2011)

An L2500 or a Lakland (even a Skyline) is an order of magnitude more expensive dude


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 3, 2011)

Acoustic brand bass amps are decent. They aren't the company they used to be back when JPJ and Jaco played them. It is owned by Musician's Friend/Guitar Center's parent company and production is farmed to Asia like so many other things. But they are still decent pieces of hardware. Hell, almost all of my bass hardware (including basses) was made in Asia, and I don't have any quality complaints at all.

If I were buying a combo amp + bass for someone else for ~$500 today, I would buy a Squire VM (Vintage Modified) or CV (Classic Vibe) Jazz (~$300) and an Acoustic B20 (~$150).

If i were buying for myself....hm....I'd save up more money. It's nothing against that equipment, it's just that as a bass player of ~18 years, I am well aware of what I like in an instrument. And Fender is not it. A Jazz or Precision is a good place to start, but my opinion is that there are vastly superior basses out there in terms of ergonomics, tonal versatility and build quality. But of course, each individual needs to figure out what works for himself or herself. There is no one-size-fits-all bass (though a great many Precision fanatics will claim the P is it).


For the record, I like Hartke, not a fan of GK.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think you will get into a clip situation on a 100 watt guitar tube head and a decent cab like a 4-10, maybe a 1-10 because your not moving air.
Easy way to find out is rent or borrow a cab so you have a place to start.

If I was in your shoes I would start by buying the best possible used cab then save for the same best possible used bass. Both of these you will get your money back if and when you decide to sell, you won't get that with new.

FYI, yesterday I was playing my guitar through my bass amp and 1-12 guitar cab. Later on I was playing my bass through the same rig but forgot to switch to my Ampeg cab. It sounded decent at a low volume and it was more than perfect to start learning on.

Heck if your a guitar guy I bet you have to much gear already, start trading brother!!


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Apr 6, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> If i were buying for myself....hm....I'd save up more money. It's nothing against that equipment, it's just that as a bass player of ~18 years, I am well aware of what I like in an instrument. And Fender is not it. A Jazz or Precision is a good place to start, but my opinion is that there are vastly superior basses out there in terms of ergonomics, tonal versatility and build quality. But of course, each individual needs to figure out what works for himself or herself. There is no one-size-fits-all bass (though a great many Precision fanatics will claim the P is it).



I love my Fender jazz. I play my new LTD fiver a lot more these days, but the jazz bass always feels good to play & has a great tone (just doesn't go to a low A with it's 4 strings). For rock, blues & jazz, a nice Fender will do perfectly. The tonal range of a jazz bass is pretty wide. I've never really liked P basses myself, they feel a bit unnecessarily heavy & don't quite get the tone I like, but they're definitely common & widely used. I can't speak for the Squires or imitation J basses, but if you were to have only one bass, a Fender would not be a bad choice.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 6, 2011)

R0ADK1LL said:


> I love my Fender jazz. I play my new LTD fiver a lot more these days, but the jazz bass always feels good to play & has a great tone (just doesn't go to a low A with it's 4 strings). For rock, blues & jazz, a nice Fender will do perfectly. The tonal range of a jazz bass is pretty wide. I've never really liked P basses myself, they feel a bit unnecessarily heavy & don't quite get the tone I like, but they're definitely common & widely used. I can't speak for the Squires or imitation J basses, but if you were to have only one bass, a Fender would not be a bad choice.



I'm glad it works for you, truly. They aren't bad. They're good basses, but they're just not as brilliant as the legions of Fender-heads make them out to be. They are simply designed and constructed, which makes them easy to manufacture and service. I just don't care for their designs from either an ergonomic or tonal standpoint. Jazz is a good bass...it's just not the bass for me. That's why I recommended it as a good place to start, with the understanding that is not the One Bass To Rule Them All.


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 6, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> An L2500 or a Lakland (even a Skyline) is an order of magnitude more expensive dude



I played an L2500 today. I'm not usually interested in basses at all but I'm GASing for one now.


----------



## trenolds39 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just received my Squier CV Jazz bass today, and I'm very impressed with it. It was quite the steal at $265 shipped as well. You might want to take a look at them.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a few Fenders but didn't keep them, I like the Warwicks for fit, feel and tone.
But thats me and its not you..


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Apr 7, 2011)

Sure not the best basses ever, but a solid starting point. Especially if you can find a sexy black one like this 2008 model.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 7, 2011)

Or this one...






Not the most "fendery" of jazz basses, granted...


----------



## salewatchesuk (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't really want to play metal, i'm looking at something that would be good for jazz, blues, rock, etc.

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 7, 2011)

salewatchesuk said:


> I don't really want to play metal, i'm looking at something that would be good for jazz, blues, rock, etc.
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful.



Fender or Squier Jazz, depending on your budget. On the cheap, Squier Classic Vibe or Vintage Modified...On the less cheap, Fender American.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 7, 2011)

I really think its beyond name, you have to get them in your hands, the right one will talk to you.
Once you are in the game for a bit you will get a better idea of what will work for you.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Apr 8, 2011)

OK, if I push Fender any more, they'll have to pay me. But seriously, if you look at a bunch of bands that do rock, blues or jazz (or especially bands that do covers of a wide range of styles) you'll probably see a lot of Fenders out there.

Having said that, Bevo is right, slut around the music stores & play anything you can get your hands on. What feels & sounds right to you is the best pick.

IMO things to look for depending on your taste/budget:
Active/passive pickups
Humbuckers/single coils
Neck width & string spacing (nut width varies a bit on 5+ strings, less of an issue on 4)
Weight

Of course sound & overall feel (& how pretty it looks) go without saying, but once you form an opinion of what you like, these key features will help you direct your search. This is only a quick list, so others feel free to add to it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 8, 2011)

My first bass was an Ibanez SR305... It was okay but I eventually ended up moving on to the Ibanez BTB405QM. I like it alot.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 8, 2011)

I have the following basses:
-Rickenbacker 4003
-Dingwall ABI Elite
-Schecter C-4 Elite
-1978 Fender Precision
-Ibanez ATK305

I can't think of a genre I couldn't cover with any single one of them. Totally honestly, as a solid amp, good technique, and a good EQ section will get you anywhere until you get a really anal producer or bandleader.


----------



## deevit (Apr 8, 2011)

My main bass is an F-Bass, active fivestring with singlecoils. I use that bass for every style of music I can think of. It just sounds good. Make sure you like your stuff, all the rest is in your fingers. I would never let anyone tell me what I should use, if I'm not happy with my sound I will never play at my best.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 8, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> An L2500 or a Lakland (even a Skyline) is an order of magnitude more expensive dude



you can find A tribute series or Skyline series for around $400-700 normally. all I meant was I would get a used one of those over a new SR series.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 9, 2011)

Every time someone posts this thread, I drop the same recommendation:
Yamaha RBX365A. I've owned mine for many years and I'll never sell it. I've had it setup more times than you can imagine. It's seen more stages than any instrument I own. I love the fucking thing. You can find them for under $400 EASILY. I've seen them go on TalkBass for under $250.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 12, 2011)

^^^ Josh is on to something, I will vouch for Yammy basses, they have never disappointed even in the lower price points they are good. Almost ended up wiht one a few times.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 12, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Every time someone posts this thread, I drop the same recommendation:
> Yamaha RBX365A. I've owned mine for many years and I'll never sell it. I've had it setup more times than you can imagine. It's seen more stages than any instrument I own. I love the fucking thing. You can find them for under $400 EASILY. I've seen them go on TalkBass for under $250.


 
I was choosing between this and the Ibanez SR305 for my first bass. In my honest opinion I should have gone w/ this one (the Yamaha)


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Apr 12, 2011)

I will vouch for the Squier Jazz bass. You can get the combo pack with an amp for around $250 (someone correct me if I'm wrong.) That's where I would start, that way you can see how much you like playing bass without spending a lot of money.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, TinyPic RUINED that picture... but I'd still recommend that bass. You will find for under $400 no problem. Such a solid bass. The EQ is perfect. I have used this bass for everything from punk to death metal.


----------

